#ubuntu-us-co 2011-07-18
<Guest14388> hello there, I have a question about mounting a harddrive...
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah bunk - wish they wouldn't come and go so quickly...  :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-07-19
<skyjumper> system76 needs to go with the 3 button trackpad
<skyjumper> not sure how easy it'd be to give that up, switching from thinkpad
<ToyKeeper> If it has two buttons right next to each other, it's not too hard to press the crack between the buttons to middle-click by hitting both buttons simultaneously.
<ToyKeeper> However, if it's designed like my netbook, as one continuous button surface with a rocker in the middle, pressing them at the same time is a pain.  :(
<joey> skyjumper: just email them about it
<joey> skyjumper: if they can build me a custom laptop (the original darter) they can put a 3 button mouse on something :-)
<skyjumper> sweet
<FunnyLookinHat> skyjumper, what up
<skyjumper> hey
<skyjumper> was that an auto-response
<skyjumper> was really quick
<FunnyLookinHat> Nah
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm a real person that really responds quickly... and then slowly.
<skyjumper> you should tell the system76 people to do a middle mouse button
<skyjumper> thinkpad still does it, and is still useful in linux
<skyjumper> thinkpad has it, rather
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah it is useful...
<FunnyLookinHat> But I think they're going the Apple route... i.e. a multitouch trackpad with the best driver is ultimately better for most users.
<FunnyLookinHat> I'd get rid of the middle mouse if I had consistent two-finger scrolling...
<skyjumper> hmm, yeah, i might also
<FunnyLookinHat> I have a Thinkpad too though
<skyjumper> hope they don't "go apple" the same way ubuntu is trying to
<FunnyLookinHat> I ultmately got it over a Sys76 because it had Optimus graphics... something I later realized would not work correctly - and I didn't need it.
<skyjumper> i.e., abandon the entire concept of a linux power user
<skyjumper> the whole reason most of us use it
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm not sure I know what you mean by "go apple" ?
<skyjumper> removing options, dumbing down interfaces
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<FunnyLookinHat> Well ultimately those are changes made by the Ubuntu dev council and Canonical
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm still a Gnome 2 guy personally.
<FunnyLookinHat> But I think I'd switch if 11.04 wasn't so buggy w/ Unity on my current setup.
<skyjumper> they're also the new philosophy of Gnome 3
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah
<FunnyLookinHat> Not much of a fan of Gnome 3 either.
<FunnyLookinHat> Though I haven't really given either much effort.
<skyjumper> i could rant about this for hours
<skyjumper> but in short, most of us just want a lot of control over the machine, without a lot of difficulty
<skyjumper> and the open desktop deities don't seem to get that
<skyjumper> i just associate the middle-button thing with having control
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<FunnyLookinHat> Well - then continue to purchase laptops with middle mouse buttons and configure everything to work correctly?  :D
<FunnyLookinHat> That's what I did.
<FunnyLookinHat> :)
<skyjumper> or maybe try the two-finger thing
<FunnyLookinHat> I used to have a mac
<FunnyLookinHat> And two-finger was 10000x better.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ultimately, customizable multi-touch was the best thing.
<FunnyLookinHat> I just never found a good enough driver for a touchpad on Linux to go with - though I've heard that the Sys76 touchpads are amazing.
<FunnyLookinHat> They pulled together a few community-developed drivers and got really great results.
 * ToyKeeper <3 the middle mouse button
<ToyKeeper> I'd just be happy if they hadn't removed the coordinate calibration thing from the touchpad config tool.  My netbook is nigh-unusable if I enable touchpad scrolling, because it thinks the "edge" is the entire right half of the touchpad.
<ToyKeeper> 2-finger scrolling works on my thinkpad, but I never use it...  easier to move my thumb down to the right edge than to move my entire hand down to the touchpad.
<ToyKeeper> Plus, it's a small thinkpad so there's barely enough room on the touchpad for two fingers.
<skyjumper> ToyKeeper: i didn't have much luck with the two-finger scrolling on thinkpad
<skyjumper> scrolled way too fast and didn't detect the fingers accurately
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-07-20
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, works fine for me except that I have to take my fingers off the keyboard if I do two-finger scrolling.  Edge scrolling is easy with my thumb while typing.
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-07-15
<lirakis> hey FunnyLookinHat do you know if the galago ultra pro can do 32GB ram with 16gb dimm's ?
<lirakis> or is it limited to 16gb
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm - I don't think I've ever seen laptop 16gb dimms...
<FunnyLookinHat> It _should_ be able to support it though: http://ark.intel.com/products/76087/Intel-Core-i7-4750HQ-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_20-GHz?q=4750
<lirakis> yea i dunno
<lirakis> i have a friend who is looking for a new laptop
<lirakis> and he wants 32gb for all his vm's
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok
<lirakis> ah yeah i see max 32gb
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, do all the laptops just have 2 dimm slots?
<lirakis> so for that much youd have to go to 16gb dimms? (assuming they exist)
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, the Bonobo has 4
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah -
<FunnyLookinHat> and we do sell the Bonobo w/ 32 GB customizations
<lirakis> cool thanks for the info
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-07-17
<lirakis> hey FunnyLookinHat not sure if this is ... actually an issue or not, the front edge of my trackpad is popped up above the level of where the palm rest is
<lirakis> im not sure if thats supposed to be like that
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19254184/IMG_20140717_115421.jpg
<lirakis> i normally use a wireless mouse - so i cant really remember how it "should feel"
<lirakis> but it does seem really difficult to right click or click an drag
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, sorry - was AFK
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, that doesn't look right - I'd create a support ticket and attach the picture
<lirakis> ok
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-07-13
<up> Hi, is anyone available to configure raspberry pi's for a Denvers biennal exhibition?
<DiegoLiedo> Is anyone in Denver available for the configuration of 5 raspberries pi ip's addresses and a bash script?
#ubuntu-us-co 2016-07-20
<daku_> Has anyone here used NylasN1? If so have you tried building from source? The "free" version requires a build from source so just wasn't sure if it was actually free or if they surprise you like they do the .deb
